# Couple shot gun questions.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Smooth bore or rifled barrel in a slug gun?


Advantage of 12ga. over a 20ga. in a slug gun.


 Al


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

i'm no shotgun expert,

rifled barrel best for accuracy of slugs, but you should not shoot pellets in a rifled barrel. a smooth bore can be used for pellets or slugs. slugs can be rifled which will help with accuracy or sabot slugs can be used, which are fairly accurate,( but not as accurate as rifled barrel)

12 ga. has more final energy, but also has more felt recoil. i would think it depends on your build and your plans for a quick second shot. 

considered a second barrel?


----------



## hillbillly (Jun 28, 2009)

12 ga. slugs are common, easier to find


----------



## TurnerHill (Jun 8, 2009)

hillbillly said:


> 12 ga. slugs are common, easier to find


And, at least here, cheaper.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

A 12 Ga doesnt have "more energy" than a 20 Ga in shot loads
It just has more shot.
A 12 Ga slug may have a little more due to extra weight, but the deer wont notice the difference

If all you want to shoot is slugs, a rifled barrel will be more accurate.


----------



## hillbillly (Jun 28, 2009)

energy equals mass times velocity squared
so a heavier bullet does deliver more energy to the target
[but velocity, being squared, is more decisive]


----------



## TurnerHill (Jun 8, 2009)

But if we're worrying about velocity, why are we talking about slugs?


----------



## hillbillly (Jun 28, 2009)

because they can be fired from a shotgun.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

For a dedicated slug gun, I'd choose a rifled barrell with sights, but some of the rifled slugs are pretty darned good now, too.....don't shoot rifled slugs from a rifled barrell, though.

If I were picking one out for myself (again, as a dedicated slug gun), I'd go with a 20 gauge, but that's just a matter of preference. In alot of models, the 20 will be more weildy and provide plenty enough terminal ballistics within it's range. A good hit will be a good hit, and a bad hit will be a bad hit, regaurdless of your choice.

Have you looked at the Mossgerg pumps? They're great guns for the money, barrells are inexpensive and mindlessly easy to change out, and the reciever comes tapped for mounting optics, or at least mine did.

A good rifled barrell and some of the modern sabot slugs can produce suprisingly tight groups these days, and hit like a hammer!

Good huntin' to ya'.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

TurnerHill said:


> But if we're worrying about velocity, why are we talking about slugs?


Could be that the poster is huntin' in a "shotgun only area". Just a guess.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Originally Posted by TurnerHill
> But if we're worrying about velocity, why are we talking about *slugs*?
> Posted by Swamp Man
> Could be that the poster is huntin' in a "shotgun only area". Just a guess.


It's a joke He's talking about the slow , slimy kind of "slugs"


----------



## farmerjon (Jan 7, 2009)

Growing up only hunting with slug guns. IMO the semi auto 20ga with a scope is the best way to go. Less kick and I have found 20ga slugs to fly more true than 12. If you are shooting slugs I would not even look at smooth bore. If you can find a Mossberg 500 20ga with ported barrel is a very good gun and not very expensive. The older 870's are good too. 12ga slugs just seem to kick more.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

!2 or 20 ga slugs will easily drop a deer. The real question is shot placement. A rifled slug barrel will offer more accuracy at greater ranges in the hands of a competant shooter who practices. The down side of a rifled barrel is that you can not shoot shot and the slugs for a rifled barrel (sabot) are very expensive. My one shotgun with a rifled barrel is very accurate but only using slugs that cost close to $3.50 apiece. The so called rifled slug for smoothbore shotguns does not impart much spin to the slug at all. It is more like a dart. it's stability comes from the fact that it is heavy in the front. The slugs for smoothbore guns (called rifled or foster) are also cheaper. My Ithica shoots Federal, low recoil, truball slugs at a cost of just over $.60 apiece. Deer slugs are used at close range. A gun with a rifled barrel will claim accuracy up to and over 100yds. Personally all the deer shot by myself and my family have been at a maximum 50 yds or less. most of them under 25 yds. I really do not believe that the rifle barrelled shot gun offers a major advantage to the hunter. It will not substitute for hunting skill and practice on the shooting range. My rifled barrel and smoothbore sighted at 50 yds shoot groups that are so close there is virtually no differance. Since my smoothbore is as accurate at the range I shoot, The ammunition is cheaper, and I've been shooting that gun for almost 40 years I've found that for the last few seasons my rifled barrel gun just collects dust. This will probably draw a lot of flack, but I really do believe the rifled barrel is mostly a marketing ploy then a necessity.


----------



## ihuntgsps (Mar 10, 2008)

My 2 cents. For almost all North American game that you would shoot with a shotgun you will shoot perfectly fine with a smooth bore barrell. I guide deer/pheasant hunts and can tell you with absolute certainty that a smooth bore barrell in my remington 1100 12 ga shoots the cheap federal 1oz rifled slugs equally as accurate as the much more expensive sabots through my rifled barrell. That being said all guns are different and prefer different combinations of slugs/etc. I honestly would not spend the extra cash to buy a rifled barrell...use that money to buy a better gun that fits you right. I also love the ability to have one gun in the field and be able to take different game with it on a hunt. I can shoot birdshot at pheasants and then grab a slug and shoot a deer or coyote on the same hunt. Hope this helps some.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Shot gun only area or Muzzle Loader.

USED ITHACA 37 12GA 26" 763975 DEER SMOOTH C/O $299.95 

USED ITHACA 37 12GA 3" M370022009 24" RIFLED $489.95 

used Ithaca 37 12GA 2 3/4'' only. 26'' blue bbl, comes with a 4X32 scope $258.00


*Remington 870 express magnum 20GA, fully rifled 18 1/2'' bbl. Also has a nikon 2-7X32 scope. $400.00*

I'm leaning towards the Remington. but havn't rulled out any of the Ithacas. Plus I haven't gone to look at a couple of Savage 210s for about $450.00 I was told about at a pawn shop.

 Al


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'd get the Remington
They will last several lifetimes, and you get get a lot of different barrels for them


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

farmerjon said:


> Growing up only hunting with slug guns. IMO the semi auto 20ga with a scope is the best way to go. Less kick and I have found 20ga slugs to fly more true than 12. If you are shooting slugs I would not even look at smooth bore. If you can find a Mossberg 500 20ga with ported barrel is a very good gun and not very expensive. The older 870's are good too. 12ga slugs just seem to kick more.


If the 870 is a good slug gun, what choke/slug type is best if you don't have a rifled barrell?


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

in a smoothbore the key to accuracy is the slug being concentric to the bore. MOST slug loads won't be concentric which is why they are only good to about 50-70 yds. the truball slugs help center the slugs & were designed to turn most smoothbores into 100yd deer guns. rifled barrels are most accurate w/saboted slugs and w/ the right load can be up to 200yd guns, although 100-150 is generally the safest range for good shooting. the foster slugs usually do not impart any spin in smoothbores & the "rifling" on them inerferes w/ best accuracy in rifled barrels and are pretty much worthless for anything but breaching doors & gunfights at household ranges.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I use a 12 GA smooth bore 28 inch mod choke barrel with the inexpensive rifled slugs made by winchester they take deer very well it also has a scope to help with my eyes.

of 12 of us with shotguns in our deer party 1 has a rifled barrel his slugs are much more expensive he gets a box of 5 for around the same price i get a box of 15 

as for 20ga they tend to be lighter shorter more convienient guns my favorite being a little ithica m37 deer slayer but old enought it has the smooth barrel. and as mentioned the deer won't know the difference then it is hit with 1oz or 3/4 oz of lead at 1500 fps 

if you are trapped in shotgun only zone with rifle like shooting a rifled barrel with the expensive balistic tipped saboted slugs will give you greater long range performance out to they say 150-200 yards where a comon rifled slug looses it's acuracy and begins dropping very fast much past 100 yards 

how much well the one guy in our party with the rifled barrel and fancy slugs sighted in at 50yards to be dead on and at 100 yards was aproximatly 1 inch low 

i sight in the same but find i am 3 inches low at 100 yards so is the added performance worth the $$$ that is for evey person to answer for them selves.


----------



## farmerjon (Jan 7, 2009)

alleyyooper said:


> Shot gun only area or Muzzle Loader.
> 
> USED ITHACA 37 12GA 26" 763975 DEER SMOOTH C/O $299.95
> 
> ...


If you can use a muzzle loader stop wasting your time with shotguns. All I use is an Encore Pro hunter even during shotgun. :goodjob:


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

foxfiredidit said:


> If the 870 is a good slug gun, what choke/slug type is best if you don't have a rifled barrell?


if you have rem chokes there is a slug choke but we usualy just use the cylinder or improved cylinder depends what we have 
for smooth bore i like the winchester super x rifled slugs in the 15 rnd value pack at wally world for 8 dollars but you have to find the one that works right for you remingtion slugs are ok also


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

farmerjon said:


> If you can use a muzzle loader stop wasting your time with shotguns. All I use is an Encore Pro hunter even during shotgun. :goodjob:



i have hunted with the muzzle loader durring gun season , it sounds great but some people are just not comfortable with measuring , seating bullets and such 
not to mention no one in my party wanted the clean up 
they all wiped thier guns down with an oil rag in a few seconds and i had to remove my breach plug and clean it well to get the corosive residue from the barrel 

many want to check that there is no barrel obstruction and when they walk out the door in the morning pop in a shell all pre measured , and ready to go they feel if they buy the right size that is all the more they need to know.
and clean the gun once before they put it away at the end of the season.

not to mention shells give much faster follow up shots or for mutiple deer.


----------



## farmerjon (Jan 7, 2009)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> i have hunted with the muzzle loader durring gun season , it sounds great but some people are just not comfortable with measuring , seating bullets and such
> not to mention no one in my party wanted the clean up
> they all wiped thier guns down with an oil rag in a few seconds and i had to remove my breach plug and clean it well to get the corosive residue from the barrel
> 
> ...


I have a comeback for all your comments, but I will save them for another another post.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

alleyyooper said:


> Shot gun only area or Muzzle Loader.
> 
> USED ITHACA 37 12GA 26" 763975 DEER SMOOTH C/O $299.95
> 
> ...


You may want to check this out ==> http://www.449semi-auto.com/


----------



## CSA again (May 2, 2007)

guys here is some good info on slugs and such....good readin
http://www.chuckhawks.com/shotgun_slugs.htm


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Got a 20Ga. Pump the Choke has been cut out of.Can hit a Soda Can at 50 yards,plus its a great Gun for Rabbits and Quail.

Killed a ton of Deer with it.

big rockpile


----------



## mdharris68 (Sep 28, 2006)

Never used a shotgun for deer but am most used to using a shotgun and like the idea. All of my 12 ga guns have interchangeable chokes and I was wondering if shooting slugs requires a certain choke?


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

A modified or more open choke works best. My Ithaca is a cylinder bore, no choke at all.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

My brother in law has a 870 Remington that came with the interchangable choke tubes. He bought a rifled one for shooting slugs. He finally sold the choke to some one and bought a cantalevered rifled barrel. He had to take the shot gun to a smith to remove the choke tube twice despite useing anti seeze grease on the threads.

I am a pump bolt break action person being a reloader. No way I want my brass or hulls lost in the snow leaves or grass.

Thanks for the information.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

farmerjon said:


> I have a comeback for all your comments, but I will save them for another another post.



i am sure you do and i probably won't even disagree with half of them i was stating what people do not what they aught to do.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

alleyyooper said:


> My brother in law has a 870 Remington that came with the interchangable choke tubes. He bought a rifled one for shooting slugs. He finally sold the choke to some one and bought a cantalevered rifled barrel. *He had to take the shot gun to a smith to remove the choke tube twice despite useing anti seeze grease on the threads.*
> I am a pump bolt break action person being a reloader. No way I want my brass or hulls lost in the snow leaves or grass.
> 
> Thanks for the information.
> ...


Thanks everyone. I went to Wally World and got some slugs, came back and was going to change out the choke tube on my 870. Can't get it out, but reluctant to try very hard myself........maybe will shelve the slug idea until I can get the gun to a smith and have the tube removed. I really don't want to mess up the threads in there. Never had this problem, but then I've never left it in there for a year either. 

This slug idea is intriguing to me. I know I've killed at least a hundred deer with it using 000 buckshot w/full choke over the years but just never got around to slugs. With another full month left in the deer season and the rut yet to come, now would be a great time to try some slugs. The other part of this discussion i.e., the scope part is a bit alien to me as well. I'd like to try that just to see how it goes. I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

not exactly a choke tube but very similar in that it is threaded and in a barrel i started out useing choke tube aniseaze for my breach plug as recomended by the smith at gander mountain after the first time i shot it several times to sight it in i had to take it back to that gun smith to have it removed since then i have ben using balkamp automotive aniseaze with copper i apply it to all the threads and screw it in wipe any excess that squeezes out same as i did with the choke tube grease but now it comes out every time without problem
i remove the breach plug and clean the bore after every trip to the range or hunting trip any time it is fired. 

yes scope on a shot gun , i like it but did fine without it before needing glasses. with the mod barrel on my 12ga with the 2-7 power scope i can shoot a target with a half dollar size bull at 50 yards and have every one of 5 rounds hitting a portion if the bull so it makes for much greater confidence in taking neck shots where i waste much less meat
it also seemed like more and more of my shots were comming around 75 yards.

never tried buck shot , it is not legal for deer here what is the range that you can use it out to.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

w/a good turkey/coyote choke it'll work on deer out to about 50-75yds depending on the exact load, further on smaller stuff. just like birdshot pattern is the bigger issue than lethality of the individual shot.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> *never tried buck shot , it is not legal for deer here what is the range that you can use it out to*.


Jumping deer with dogs inside the big briar thickets and cane brakes, we'd put out 3-5 standers over a wide range up to 10 square miles, depending on what dogs we were using. Beagles were better for short really vocal runs, and the big Black & Tan, Redbone, Blueticks, Running Walkers, etc. were good for pushing a big buck down the long creeks through the piney woods.

The standers would stand at certain places where the deer crossed a creek, a road, or through a cut in a big thicket. Actually the stands had names like "hole in the ground", "Reedy Gap", "The Chestnut Log", "The Mule Pen". These stands were used by generations of hunters. Everyone who lived in this area knew their location and *the deer usually ran within 50 yards either side of that location*.

A good stander would know which side of the stand the buck was coming in on by where the pack was sounding. He could then fade left or right if he had time before the buck caught him making the move. If he did, the deer would make his own move and come across out of range. I would take a shot *at 50 to 75 yards* all day long if it was an open shot and I had a good bead on him. If further out we'd let him go & just get the doghorn and blow the dogs off the track, load them up and find another track to get on. Not that simple a task, but the older dogs would come to the horn and the young ones would follow within an hour or so.

With the advent of hunting clubs and the demise of fair chase ethics which put dog hunting out on the big tracts of land, that is all but a lost art. Nowadays I walk the young pine plantations that have a lot of knee high broom sage. On a cold day the bucks will lay up in the sun out of the wind. Just walking them up and looking for a clean shot. *Average range is still 50 to 75 yards.* If he's at 40, I might get two shots if it's open enough and he ain't haulin' britches. 

But I have to adapt myself and so will take a look at using slugs and go to hunting on food plots in the evening like all the rest of them are doing, and take a stand....."turkey hunting style" in the woods during morning hours. The folks on the 5000 acre lease I hunt aren't comfortable with me out there killing more of the bigger bucks and disturbing the "quiet time" of the rest. Most of them are half my age I reckon their boots ain't made for walking. 

Not sure you wanted to hear all that, but I got on a rant.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

no i like stories , didn't mind hearing at all

were we hunt we are the dogs we take turns the drives have names the tracts are smaller but a majority of my hunting party is over 65 we still get deer often we know about where they will run and thats how we put the standers out , sometimes we get deer driving also 

we don't push fast just 5 steps look around check compass take 5 more if they arn't all spooked they will just wander out to the standers but more often lately they run a bit more lead them just like a far right or left bird from the trap house they may be a hair further but a slug is a bit faster than shot also.


----------



## mdharris68 (Sep 28, 2006)

foxfiredidit said:


> Thanks everyone. I went to Wally World and got some slugs, came back and was going to change out the choke tube on my 870. Can't get it out, but reluctant to try very hard myself........maybe will shelve the slug idea until I can get the gun to a smith and have the tube removed. I really don't want to mess up the threads in there. Never had this problem, but then I've never left it in there for a year either.
> out.


I had a browning o/u that had a grease that came with it for the choke tubes. Never tightened more than finger tight plus a little tweak. Also never had a stuck tube. 

Here are 2 pictures of the choke wrench that came with my 870 express and how I modified it to make it work better. There are 4 thick washers that were ground down to fit just inside the four tabs on the wrench. Then the 1/4" screw and the wing nut are to tighten and compress the washers inside the choke tube giving more grip inside of the tube. Takes the work out of it.










The second pic is it put together. This wrench also fits my H&R Excel Auto 5. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Most choke tubes like full, mod & skeet won't stick in the threads even with out anti size grease. The rifled choke tubes from my under standing stick due to the twist that is applied to the tube as the slug passes thru it. 

I use teflon pipe tape on my ML breach plug. wrap it on the threads like you would on a pipe. Insert it in the threaded portion and just run it snug tight.
After about 20 shots at the range crack the plug a quarter turn and snug it back up. After 50 some shots I never had a stuck plug. 

At one time where I grew up in Michigan it was a Thanksgiving day thing for the neighbours and family to gather (about 20 people includeing the kids to young to carry guns.) for a deer drive. Every rock pilein the field with high grass every low wet spot with brush and grass were the targets of the drive. 
Today I don't knw of any of that going on here. Times have changed in that the neighbours are all new it seems. If they don't hunt them selves they lease the hunting rights. Most all property is posted also.

In The UPPER you can still hunt or as some call it sneak hunt.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

alleyyooper said:


> At one time where I grew up in Michigan it was a Thanksgiving day thing for the neighbours and family to gather (about 20 people includeing the kids to young to carry guns.) for a deer drive. Every rock pilein the field with high grass every low wet spot with brush and grass were the targets of the drive.
> Today I don't knw of any of that going on here. Times have changed in that the neighbours are all new it seems. If they don't hunt them selves they lease the hunting rights. Most all property is posted also.
> 
> In The UPPER you can still hunt or as some call it sneak hunt.
> ...


We see the writing on the wall my family has owned land and been in the area we hunt since the 1860's but as the old land owners die the large parcels are broke down in 19's and fives and most get a house build or get posted we lost 20 acers that we had hunted a few years ago 
thankfully very little construction is happening now with the down economy and several tracks were put into county trust i can only hope that more go to trust 

sure wish i could win the lotto so i could buy it all up and keep it the way i remember it for my kids

we had 10 this year for driving it worked out fine


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Thanks for the photos, mdharris..........those washers are rubber right? That sure looks like a great idea and one I plan on doing this week. 

I did get my full choke tube out of the 870 with the wrench I had, after soaking it good in WD40 and let it sit. Swabbed it out good and went back with a light coat of gun oil.

Now for trying out those slugs I got.


----------



## mdharris68 (Sep 28, 2006)

foxfiredidit said:


> Thanks for the photos, mdharris..........those washers are rubber right? That sure looks like a great idea and one I plan on doing this week.
> 
> I did get my full choke tube out of the 870 with the wrench I had, after soaking it good in WD40 and let it sit. Swabbed it out good and went back with a light coat of gun oil.
> 
> Now for trying out those slugs I got.


Yes they are a hard rubber, and I can't remember where I got them. I am sure if you have a good plumbing supply house nearby you could probably get the exact size of washer that you need. I only used four but you could actually use as many as your choke is deep less about a quarter inch.

Try antiseeze on those threads, as it should work and lube as well.


----------



## gwest (Oct 9, 2008)

Hello all,
I grew up on a Remington 870 Wingmaster pump vent rib barrel Mod Choke My dad liked the autos but in the winter out duck hunting in the nasty weather his would freeze up at times (from rain) and I would just keep plugg'in away at birds. But I now have and use an original Bakail (I think I spelled that right) doule barrel 12ga. You can't get them now without the Remington stamp on them.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I don't know if Remington is still dealing with Baikal. I have a Baikal .410 sxs that I love. I understand their pumps amd autos work very well. They are built like a good russian farm girl.


----------



## gwest (Oct 9, 2008)

JJ grandits,
Russian farm girl  man oh man
Yes Remington bought out the original importers of the Russian shoutguns I don't know about the others The shotgun I have is the short version rabbit eared 12ga 36" overall length with the interchange choke tubes. It looks like a coach gun if you know what I mean. I'll post a pic of it in a bit.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

There are very few shotguns that allow you to fire them while wearing mittens.


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

and yes we used mittens, but shot hogs bare-handed............russian farm girls



JJ Grandits said:


> I don't know if Remington is still dealing with Baikal. I have a Baikal .410 sxs that I love. I understand their pumps amd autos work very well. They are built like a good russian farm girl.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Im a very dedicated slug gunner too. Mine is a Winchester 1300 pump 12ga with a fully rifled bore and a Red dot scope. Shooting Brenneke K.O.'s I can hit targets out to 150 and have taken deer a ways out there and yotes to 200 yards. Our state only allows shotguns with slugs, muzzleloaders and handguns. With the 12 or 20 question theres quite a few variables but recoil and anticipated shooting range comes into play. Less recoil wanted then its a 20ga. More range then its the 12ga. A rifled barrel is a dedicated deer/hog etc gun. They will not throw birdshot worth a darn, it spins the shot, Ive tried it just to know. Rifled or smoothbore? Inherently the rifled barrel will be more accurate. "Rifled slugs" arent rifled per se, the grooves were proven to have no influence on accuracy. They put the grooves on them for us hunters. Odds are with a smoothbore barrel and rifle sights you'll be hunting deer/hogs with a solid projectile. The smoothbores are Improved cylinder choked at best but most have no choke so shot patterns are horrible. If your wanting gun to do it all ie: slugs for deer/hogs and birdshot for squirrels n such then a rifled barrel is not an option, unless you go with a H&R or N.E.F. single shot guns. Maybe a deer barrel rifled with scope mounts either 12 or 20 and then a 20 ga for small game? The N.E.F. barrels are interchangable and the factory will fit barrels to whatever stock/reciever/barrel you buy from them. If your trying to shoot sabot slugs then a rifled barrel or choke tube is a must. For the full size Foster style slugs ie: Brenneke, Winchester, Federal, Remington etc then a smoothbore will do but a rifled barrel is still more accurate even when throwing these big heavyweights. I had a 26 deer streak going with my Winchester combo until I missed a doe opening day last year. My setup will run you around $400 now but I recommend it to everyone. To be honest there isnt a big game critter on the North Amercian continent that I would hesitate to hunt with that combo. 12ga slugs are truly devastating, theres alot of lead in the air with one of those. Some of our loaner/backup deer guns are 20ga. Ive got a Mossberg 500 20 ga rifled barrel, magna ported with a 3x9 scope on a cantilever mount. This is the gun I loan the women, beginners, youngsters that come to our camp as its loud with the magna porting but has no recoil. I think it just boils down to how far your planning on shooting and recoil as to whether you want a 20 or 12? Comparable guns out to 80 or so yards the deer wont care at all, deads dead.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

swamp man said:


> For a dedicated slug gun, I'd choose a rifled barrell with sights, but some of the rifled slugs are pretty darned good now, too.....don't shoot rifled slugs from a rifled barrell, though.
> 
> If I were picking one out for myself (again, as a dedicated slug gun), I'd go with a 20 gauge, but that's just a matter of preference. In alot of models, the 20 will be more weildy and provide plenty enough terminal ballistics within it's range. A good hit will be a good hit, and a bad hit will be a bad hit, regaurdless of your choice.
> 
> ...


One could use Remington Buckhammer 20 ga slugs which weigh one ounce and will knock any deer down in its tracks. They are inexpensive compared to SST's, Lightfields etc. They can be used in rifled or smoothbores, although it is recommended they be used in rifled barrels.I have yet to have a tumbler when sighting in which I cannot say about any other slug I've used, especially sabots. They punch like wadcutters. One could get a Mossberg combo for the price of one 870. I would also recommend a cantilever scope mount barrel even though Mossbergs come with the receiver drilled and tapped.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Sabots are a waste of money if your going to shoot them out of smoothbores. They tumble before getting to the target. The Brenneke K.O. slugs run around $3.79/bx 12ga. The 20 ga are a little higher for some reason? Out to 80 or so yards the el cheapo foster style(Remington sluggers, Winchester and Federal Hi shocks etc) will do just fine in most guns, they run around $2.99/bx. Its best to buy several styles and brands to see what shoots best in your gun. Some of the brands in my gun didnt shoot worth a hoot.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> for smooth bore i like the winchester super x rifled slugs in the 15 rnd value pack at wally world for 8 dollars but you have to find the one that works right for you remingtion slugs are ok also


I shot a box through the Wingmaster trying to get a feel for them. With a good rest I can pretty much get them into an area about the size of a pie plate at 50 yards (2 strayed to the outside edge) and that's okay by me. Not sure how well that would go on a moving target. At 75 yards I hit 3 in the plate and the other 3 were outside by 6-10 inches. I don't want to commit to using a scope but now I believe a rifled barrell with better sights than the vent rib and bead is what I need. With only 4 days left in the season and the bucks have just started running does, I'm sticking with the 000 for the rest of this year.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Keep trying different brand slugs till you find whats right for that gun. My Ithica shoots federal hydrashok like theres no tomarrow. It will put three slugs into a playing card at fifty yds consistanly. If I feed it remington slugs its as accurate as a cinder block and keeps jamming up.


----------

